# AE's Redmoor Wood - "Long"



## JamesM (5 Jun 2008)

I've some of the medium Redmoor wood, and I've seen pics of the small and large, but I haven't seen any of the 'long' selection.

I've pestered Richard enough, so I was wondering if anyone has pics of their own to share. Buying wood online can be a real lottery, and I'm after something good enough to make a great feature in a 48x12x18".

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1086

Thankies


----------

